# CPU Usage spikes, really scared about virus :(



## Varga925 (Nov 20, 2011)

im running windows xp and as of today my computer suddenly yeilds and continues, i opened task manager looked at my processing stats and i noticed a consistent pattern in my cpu usage, it goes from 0% usage for about 2 seconds then immediatly spikes to 100% for about 4 or 5 seconds, also half my RAM is being used although in both instances no programs are running, could this be a virus? - Alex

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 1021 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller, 96 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 76285 MB, Free - 41508 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Computer Corp., 0N6381
Antivirus: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2011, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## Blacqwolf (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello Varga925, and welcome to the TSG Forums!

First, would you mind opening Windows Task Manager (Cntrl-Alt-Del or right-clicking a blank area in the taskbar and select Task Manager) and seeing if you could switch to the Processes tab and give us which process in specific is causing the usage spikes so we can greater assist you?

Also, the Windows Search 4.0 is known to be a huge CPU eater. It is not included with Windows XP, but is included in the update stream, so you may have downloaded that, or Windows has installed it for you in the last update cycle. If you have it, try disabling or removing Windows Search 4.0, and see if that helps.


----------



## Varga925 (Nov 20, 2011)

i closed out of the internet opened my processes tab and "System Idle Process" fluctuates rapidly from no less then 50 to 100 during the point that it isnt at 100 the remaining usage is by my system and AVG combined


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go here and click the green "Download latest version" link to download and save *HiJackThis 2.0.4*.

After it's been downloaded and saved, close all open windows first, then double-click the saved file to install it.

Allow it to install in its default location - C:\Program Files.

After it's been installed, start it and then click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

When the scan is finished in less than 30 seconds, a log file will appear.

Save that log file.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire log file here.

-------------------------------------------------------------

What model name and model number is that Dell?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Varga925 (Nov 20, 2011)

Its a dimension 3000 desktop where do i find the model number and heres that log

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 6:17:38 PM, on 11/20/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.17103)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgchsvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpohmr08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\agent\bin\avgidsmonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoevm08.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgemcx.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\ToolbarUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Bin\hpoSTS08.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 1000 series.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbars\Restrictions present
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O13 - DefaultPrefix: 
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.doccentral.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.fnismls.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.getmedianow.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.live.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.rdesk.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.realtytools.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.rexplorer.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.showingtime.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.sitexdata.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.spellchecker.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.toolkitcma.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.toolkitcma2.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.transactionpoint.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.trpoint.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.virtualearth.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.xmlsweb.com
O16 - DPF: {4E330863-6A11-11D0-BFD8-006097237877} (InstallFromTheWeb ActiveX Control) - http://support.rexplorer.net/iftw_install//iftwclix.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1259009753000
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Updater Service for StartNow Toolbar - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\ToolbarUpdaterService.exe

--
End of file - 8441 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Click "Edit" in post #6, then delete that post. There's no need to submit the log twice. The log in post #5 will suffice.

Give me a few minutes to review it, then I'll get back to you. :up:

---------------------------------------------------------

According to the technical specifications site for the *Dell Dimension 3000* desktop, it supports up to 2048 MB(2 GB) of RAM.

It uses DDR PC2700 or DDR PC3200 modules.

You might consider maxing out the RAM in it.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Varga925 (Nov 20, 2011)

sorry and thank you very much


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I need to see an "uninstall_list.txt" log because it's obvious that some installed programs and add-ons need to be uninstalled, updated, or replaced. You can start by uninstalling *StartNow Toolbar*.

Start HiJackThis, but don't run a scan.

Click on the "Open The Misc Tools Section" button.

Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button.

Click on the "Save List" button.

Save the "uninstall_list.txt" file somewhere.

It'll then open in Notepad.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire file here.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Varga925 (Nov 20, 2011)

Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
Adobe Reader 9.4.5
Apple Application Support
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
AVG 2011
AVG 2011
AVG 2011
Bonjour
Dell ResourceCD
D-Link PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
Download Updater (AOL LLC)
FrostWire 4.21.8
HiJackThis
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2158563)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2443685)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2570791)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB942288-v3)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB958655-v2)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB970653-v3)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB976098-v2)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB979306)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB981793)
HP Memories Disc
HP Photo and Imaging 2.0 - All-in-One
HP Photo and Imaging 2.0 - All-in-One Drivers
HP Photo and Imaging 2.0 - hp psc 1200 series
hp psc 1200 series
Intel(R) Extreme Graphics 2 Driver
Intel(R) PRO Network Adapters and Drivers
iTunes
Java DB 10.6.2.1
Java(TM) 6 Update 29
Java(TM) SE Development Kit 6 Update 24
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Multi-Targeting Pack
Microsoft Help Viewer 1.0
Microsoft Help Viewer 1.0
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SQL Server 2008
Microsoft SQL Server 2008
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Browser
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Common Files
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Common Files
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Database Engine Services
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Database Engine Services
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Database Engine Shared
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Database Engine Shared
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Native Client
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2 Management Objects
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 RsFx Driver
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Setup Support Files 
Microsoft SQL Server Compact 3.5 SP2 ENU
Microsoft SQL Server System CLR Types
Microsoft SQL Server VSS Writer
Microsoft Visual Basic 2010 Express - ENU
Microsoft Visual Basic 2010 Express - ENU
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - KB2467174 - x86 9.0.30729.5570
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 ADO.NET Entity Framework Tools
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
Network Magic
QuickTime
REXplorer Component Upgrade
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2416473)
Security Update for Microsoft Windows (KB2564958)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2183461)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2360131)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2416400)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2482017)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2497640)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2530548)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2544521)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2559049)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2586448)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127-v2)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB974455)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB976325)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB978207)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB982381)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB2378111)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB954155)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB968816)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB975558)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB978695)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB979402)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2079403)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2115168)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2121546)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2160329)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2229593)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2259922)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2279986)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2286198)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2296011)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2296199)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2347290)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2360937)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2387149)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2393802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2412687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2419632)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2423089)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2436673)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2440591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2443105)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2476490)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2476687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2478960)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2478971)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2479628)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2479943)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2481109)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2483185)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2485376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2485663)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2503658)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2503665)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2506212)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2506223)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2507618)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2507938)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2508272)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2508429)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2509553)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2510581)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2511455)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2524375)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2535512)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2536276)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2536276-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2544893)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2544893-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2555917)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2562937)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2566454)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2567053)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2567680)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2570222)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2570947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2592799)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923789)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961371-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970430)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971468)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971557)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971633)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB972270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973354)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973525)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973904)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974318)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974392)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975560)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975713)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977165)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977816)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977914)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978037)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978251)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978262)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978338)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978601)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979309)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979482)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979559)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980195)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980218)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980232)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981322)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981349)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981852)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981957)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981997)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982132)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982665)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982802)
Service Pack 1 for SQL Server 2008 (KB968369)
Skype&#8482; 5.1
SoundMAX
Sql Server Customer Experience Improvement Program
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB976749)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB980182)
Update for Windows XP (KB2141007)
Update for Windows XP (KB2345886)
Update for Windows XP (KB2467659)
Update for Windows XP (KB2541763)
Update for Windows XP (KB2607712)
Update for Windows XP (KB2616676-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB2641690)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955759)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB971029)
Update for Windows XP (KB971737)
Update for Windows XP (KB973687)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
Ventrilo Client
Visual Studio 2010 Tools for SQL Server Compact 3.5 SP2 ENU
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
Windows XP Service Pack 3


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

It would help if you could identify the process(es) hogging that CPU.

Download and run the free *Process Explorer*. It will make it a lot easier to see the running processes all together.

Did you add those entries to the Trusted Zone?


----------



## Varga925 (Nov 20, 2011)

i already did it was system idle that was the culprit i think i dont know what the trusted zone is im new to this site


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

In layman's terms, *System Idle Process *is the software that runs when the computer has absolutely nothing better to do. If it's at 100%, it means nothing is using CPU.

*What is the System Idle Process and why is it using most of the CPU?*

You'll have a better view at your running processes with *Process Explorer*. You should be able to spot the processes really misbehaving.


----------



## Varga925 (Nov 20, 2011)

well system idle again is shown as running at 100% even tho i have like 4 programs and 3 interenets opening and everything is lagging badly


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

100% is quite normal for that process. If it spikes constantly, that means you have other processes spiking at the same time. Those are the ones you need to worry about.


----------



## Varga925 (Nov 20, 2011)

well like my computer has trouble running java scripts and stuff, like it stops and goes for seconds intervals and this is new, so i went to task manager to look at my stats and the cpu usage and half my ram being used with nothing open is what opened my eyes im just conserned about a virus, i just got into developing and i dont wanna get interrupted


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Download, install and run the free version of *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*.

Click *Update* > *Check for Updates*.

When the definition files have updated, click *OK*.

Click the *Scanne*r tab > *Perform quick scan *> *Scan*.

If infections are found during the scan, the number of infections will be highlighted in red.

When the scan is finished, click *Show Results*.

Make sure that *everything* is selected, then click *Remove Selected*.

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, click *Yes*.

Start Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware again.

Click the *Logs* tab.

Highlight the scan log entry, then click *Open*.

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy and paste it into your next reply.

=================================================================== 
Download, install and run the free version of *SUPERAntiSpyware*.

Click *Check for Updates*.

When the definition files have updated, click *Close*.

Select *Perform Quick Scan *and clickon* Scan your Computer*.

If infections or problems are found during the scan, a list will appear.

When the scan is finished and the scan summary window appears, click *OK*.

Make sure that *everything* in the list is selected, then click *Next*.

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, click *Yes*.

Start SUPERAntiSpyware again.

Click *View Scan Logs*.

Highlight the scan log entry, then click *View Selected Log*.

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy and paste it into your next reply.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin* needs to be updated to version 11.

http://www.filehippo.com/download_flashplayer_firefox/

*Adobe Reader 9.4.5* needs to be updated to version 10.1.1.

http://www.filehippo.com/download_adobe_reader/

*FrostWire 4.21.8* needs to be uninstalled.

*Java DB 10.6.2.1
Java(TM) SE Development Kit 6 Update 24* both need to be uninstalled.

*Skype 5.1* needs to be updated to version 5.6.

http://www.filehippo.com/download_skype/

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## Varga925 (Nov 20, 2011)

you think doing that will solve my lagg problom? what about all my music from frost wire, am i gunna have to get over it if i want my performance back?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

FrostWire is a P2P file sharing application. Flavallee was only trying to prevent your computer from being infected by files downloaded that way. It's one of the best ways to get infected...


----------



## Varga925 (Nov 20, 2011)

truth. haha uhm okay, i guess i will be fine im running those scans you wanted me to run, ill get those notes post em back here let you check it oot and from there hopefully you guys can give me more insight, thank you very much to the both of you, you guys are fantastic help, the most simplistic explanations and tech has given me


----------



## Varga925 (Nov 20, 2011)

and by chance are either of you good at developing or scripting?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Not my line of expertise, I'm afraid. Only basic scripting.


----------



## Varga925 (Nov 20, 2011)

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.51.2.1300
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 8202

Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
Internet Explorer 7.0.5730.13

11/20/2011 8:27:41 PM
mbam-log-2011-11-20 (20-27-40).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 185777
Time elapsed: 36 minute(s), 4 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

heres the malware scan beggingg the other one now


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm still intrigued by those entries:



> O15 - Trusted Zone: *.doccentral.com
> O15 - Trusted Zone: *.fnismls.com
> O15 - Trusted Zone: *.getmedianow.com
> O15 - Trusted Zone: *.live.com
> ...


In a Google search, I've seen a few other forums where the exact same entries were showing, along with the following O6 entries:



> O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
> O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
> O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbars\Restrictions present


There seems to be a connection between the two.

Have you any idea why would those entries be there? Do you know those websites? They all seem to be related to Real Estate???

Ever had Spybot on your computer?

*EDIT:*

Just noticed a program in your uninstall list called *REXplorer Component Upgrade*. That might explain those entries...


----------



## Varga925 (Nov 20, 2011)

i dont know what spybot is but my moms a realator she used to do work on this computer but doesnt any more. and just an update on my scan for SAS 26 minutes in a 450 threats detected, 395 tracking cookies and "PUP.startnow" toolbar has 55 threats

all of the threats are found in file scans


----------



## Varga925 (Nov 20, 2011)

heres the log from the SAS scan, ps im a 17 year old dude theres the justification for all the porn hahahah

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 11/20/2011 at 09:29 PM

Application Version : 5.0.1136

Core Rules Database Version : 7965
Trace Rules Database Version: 5777

Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:59:14

Operating System Information
Windows XP Home Edition 32-bit, Service Pack 3 (Build 5.01.2600)
Administrator

Memory items scanned : 476
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 31510
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 8563
File threats detected : 450

PUP.StartNow Toolbar
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\images\engine_images.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\images\engine_maps.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\images\engine_news.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\images\engine_videos.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\images\engine_web.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\images\icon_amazon.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\images\icon_ebay.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\images\icon_facebook.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\images\icon_games.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\images\icon_msn.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\images\icon_shopping.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\images\icon_travel.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\images\icon_twitter.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\images\startnow_logo.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\images
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\installer.xml
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\protect\index.html
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\protect\NotIE6.css
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\protect\OnlyIE6.css
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\protect\SearchProtectIcon.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\protect\window.css
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\protect\window.js
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\protect
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\reactivate\index.html
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\reactivate\LeftImage.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\reactivate\NotIE6.css
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\reactivate\OnlyIE6.css
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\reactivate\window.css
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\reactivate\window.js
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\reactivate
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\skin\chevron_button.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\skin\searchbox_button_hover.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\skin\searchbox_button_normal.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\skin\searchbox_dropdown_button_normal.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\skin\searchbox_input_background.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\skin\searchbox_input_left.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\skin\searchbox_input_middle.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\skin\separator.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\skin\splitter.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\skin\toolbarbutton_ff_hover_c.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\skin\toolbarbutton_ie_hover_c.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\skin\toolbarbutton_ie_hover_l.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\skin\toolbarbutton_ie_hover_r.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\skin\toolbarbutton_ie_normal_c.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\skin\toolbarbutton_ie_normal_l.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\skin\toolbarbutton_ie_normal_r.png
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\skin
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\toolbar.xml
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources\update.xml
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Resources
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\StartNowToolbarUninstall.exe
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\Toolbar32.dll
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\ToolbarUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar\uninstall.dat
C:\Program Files\StartNow Toolbar

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\OX8241MZ.txt [ /pro-market.net ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\7QX3IP33.txt [ /wt.xxxmatch.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\BY9HYLBI.txt [ /content.yieldmanager.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\AVNFDBB5.txt [ /www.xxxmatch.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\QO273FFS.txt [ /advertising.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\50S7824M.txt [ /r1-ads.ace.advertising.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\Y1GAY77N.txt [ /imrworldwide.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\O4ZHDIOS.txt [ /exoclick.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\JQHFU7ZM.txt [ /ads.ventivmedia.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\VCS5UDFR.txt [ /247realmedia.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\HOA90DOD.txt [ /bs.serving-sys.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\Z36NWSY0.txt [ /liveperson.net ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\KCC69FCK.txt [ /coremetrics.ibanking-services.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\TBXWRSL2.txt [ /anrtx.tacoda.net ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\ZXWI1KV0.txt [ /adultfriendfinder.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\VYADTFL1.txt [ /adxpose.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\SS1IAXYL.txt [ /media6degrees.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\68JTWHVN.txt [ /www.mediafire.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\PCS6JQX6.txt [ /xxxbunker.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\7GEW6N2O.txt [ /ads2.zeusclicks.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\FYTY9LVG.txt [ /sales.liveperson.net ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\IH8IR5K9.txt [ /realmedia.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\BQ5J32M9.txt [ /tribalfusion.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\LK9RNPG8.txt [ /dmtracker.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\NCWF7X6V.txt [ /2o7.net ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\QP77I6PA.txt [ /zedo.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\A1DXWNL3.txt [ /akamai.interclickproxy.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\RFGVVV8T.txt [ /apmebf.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\L6QCYAUI.txt [ /mediafire.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\K65IKKUZ.txt [ /fastclick.net ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\KIVIUT8W.txt [ /optimize.indieclick.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\U6K8A83X.txt [ /adlegend.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\0M5GTX0I.txt [ /legolas-media.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\X0UJYYW2.txt [ /www.pornhub.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\TBBQQWDZ.txt [ /interclick.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\49NAMVW5.txt [ /adserver.adtechus.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\V83D0JZH.txt [ /a1.interclick.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\412BFY55.txt [ /revsci.net ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\OWWMCHUR.txt [ /at.atwola.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\3ZGGJVEF.txt [ /www.burstbeacon.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\M9FFKI8I.txt [ /atdmt.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\7QY445TB.txt [ /yieldmanager.net ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\6CHFU50U.txt [ /collective-media.net ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\T6Z0VCOM.txt [ /pointroll.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\G3SI7UMY.txt [ /insightexpressai.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\C2XY380Z.txt [ /adbrite.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\3T7IVN9Y.txt [ /adxpansion.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\AEO1PGAX.txt [ /ads.intergi.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\L00VJS00.txt [ /ads.carocean.co.uk ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\4QIJ5QQN.txt [ /burstnet.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\XL2VX22X.txt [ /trafficmp.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\KV4LKIIT.txt [ /ads.pointroll.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\29QHC1C2.txt [ /s.clickability.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\V5JMU50V.txt [ /adserver2.exgfnetwork.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\ZUC6RDTL.txt [ /mediaplex.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\BXQEEEJH.txt [ /casalemedia.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\BYRBMR5R.txt [ /oporn.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\NTYV1LSV.txt [ /ru4.com ]
.advertising.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\UFB417OF.txt [ /www.mmorpgtoplist.com ]
.interclick.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\YPSTTSPD.txt [ /indieclick.com ]
.interclick.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\L6QQJBY1.txt [ /ads.as4x.tmcs.ticketmaster.com ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\II4VI3ZQ.txt [ /liveperson.net ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\JMT7Q3ET.txt [ /xxxmatch.com ]
.ar.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\L4R8JILH.txt [ /tacoda.at.atwola.com ]
.anrtx.tacoda.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\YTAOVDF2.txt [ /homestore.122.2o7.net ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\X8RJHU4V.txt [ /doubleclick.net ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\5GIDASX5.txt [ /avgtechnologies.112.2o7.net ]
.hardbondageporn.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\MKZYIH2B.txt [ /ad.yieldmanager.com ]
.hardbondageporn.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\FPG3YCCL.txt [ /serving-sys.com ]
.hardbondageporn.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\YY0TL1CN.txt [ /ero-advertising.com ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\9KW48G19.txt [ /pornhub.com ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\GSDYZ6CJ.txt [ /invitemedia.com ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\DII5B6B6.txt [ /zgstats.com ]
.game-advertising-online.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\H5VY6AKS.txt [ /www.burstnet.com ]
.eyewonder.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\RLHMC8HH.txt [ /fim.122.2o7.net ]
xxxbunker.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ero-advertising.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads2.zeusclicks.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.pornhub.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pornhub.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pornhub.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pornhublive.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.trafficjunky.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
pornhublive.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.delivery.trafficjunky.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pornhub.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pornhub.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pornhub.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.interclick.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.adfrontiers.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adxpose.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.adfrontiers.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\Cookies\79RI9KCH.txt [ Cookie[email protected]/accounts ]
track.adform.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
track.adform.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adform.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.googleads.g.doubleclick.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.gsimedia.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.gsimedia.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.clickmanage.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.clickmanage.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
mmorpgtoplist.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
coremetrics.ibanking-services.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adserver.adtechus.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediabrandsww.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.hearst.112.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.overture.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\Cookies\IL29LR8T.txt [ Cookie[email protected]/adserving ]
.dmtracker.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
xxxbunker.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
xxxbunker.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
xxxbunker.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adxpansion.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
xxxbunker.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
xxxbunker.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.mofosex.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
a.visualrevenue.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
auth.breakmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.nextag.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.nextag.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.burstbeacon.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstbeacon.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dealfind.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dealfind.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dealfind.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dealfind.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dealfind.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dealfind.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.www.scrillastats.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.www.scrillastats.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.eyewonder.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.eyewonder.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.nhl.112.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
server.iad.liveperson.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ghmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mmotraffic.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mmotraffic.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.viacom.adbureau.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.viacom.adbureau.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.viacom.adbureau.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.overture.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.r1-ads.ace.advertising.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lfstmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lfstmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lfstmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
hpi.rotator.hadj7.adjuggler.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
hpi.rotator.hadj7.adjuggler.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.rotator.hadj7.adjuggler.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
hpi.rotator.hadj7.adjuggler.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
dc.tremormedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.www.mediafire.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lfstmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.teen.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.teen.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.teen.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.teen.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
mediaservices-d.openxenterprise.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
stat.dealtime.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.interclick.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.akamai.interclickproxy.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.yieldmanager.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clickfuse.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clickfuse.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clickfuse.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.www.burstnet.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.burstnet.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
network.realmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
advertisers.pixfuture.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
eas.apm.emediate.eu [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
eas.apm.emediate.eu [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.burstnet.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.interclick.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zgstats.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.msnportal.112.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ar.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ar.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.xiti.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.kontera.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
adserver.zonemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.microsoftsto.112.2o7.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c1.atdmt.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.eyewonder.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tracking.dsmmadvantage.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
adserver.zonemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
adserver.zonemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
adserver.zonemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
adserver.zonemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
adserver.zonemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
adserver.zonemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
adserver.zonemedia.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Are you having the same high CPU usage in *Safe Mode*?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Considering what your computing practices and habits are, I suggest that you run a quick scan at least once a week with MBAM and SAS(after you first update their definition files) and then remove everything they find.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

Phantom010 said:


> Just noticed a program in your uninstall list called *REXplorer Component Upgrade*. That might explain those entries...


They are all part of RE/MAX's presentation creation system and site access software, just as an FYI.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Snagglegaster said:


> They are all part of RE/MAX's presentation creation system and site access software, just as an FYI.


Thanks for the info. :up:


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

De nada.


----------

